# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > L >  L3f1b-C

## Masta305

Did my mtdna with family tree , i got 
Mtdna haplogroup : L3f1b-C16292T 
Y haplogroup : E-M35

Country of origin Eritrea 🇪🇷 , cushite tribe. 
Also have a lot of jewish markers like E-B405. (1) E-Y14891; (2) E-Y6923; (3) the E-BY932 subcluster of E-PF1975; (4) E-BY7450; and (6) E-BY11082. 

Info from here, I'm positive for all of it. What's your take on it fellas 
Ashkenazi Y-DNA Haplogroup E
Based upon the methodology posted here and using the sample set described here, as of January 2019 it appears that there are six ancestral Y-DNA lines in haplogroup E in the Ashkenazi Jewish population: (1) E-Y14891; (2) E-Y6923; (3) the E-BY932 subcluster of E-PF1975; (4) E-BY7450; (5) E-Z17697; and (6) E-BY11082. Trees for each of those clusters are posted below.

----------


## kingjohn

you need to do big y test ( i know it is expensive) to find
Your real branch downstream of e-m35
Eritrean e-m35 clades are usually: 
E-v32 , e-v1515 
And yes there are also some e-m34
A branch more common in ethiopia

----------


## Masta305

Yes when I did my ftdna it was for big y700 , now they only finished y111 so they gave me haplogroup and matches at that level . They still working on it.

My haplogroup is E-M35 
Downstream 
E-V68 & E-Z827

----------


## kingjohn

> Yes when I did my ftdna it was for big y700 , now they only finished y111 so they gave me haplogroup and matches at that level . They still working on it


great  :Wink: 
will be interesting to know what will be your result (terminal snp)


could be here :
https://www.yfull.com/tree/E-V32/

or here : 
https://www.yfull.com/tree/E-CTS10880/


p.s
they also have some e-v22 in specific groups like the saho

----------


## Masta305

I have all 3 listed as down stream .. in blue dot. Instead of grey and negative sign. So im positive to e-v22 , e-v32 , E-cts10880

I searched all three and they are listed as downstream in blue not grey negative.

----------


## kingjohn

> I have all 3 listed as down stream .. in blue dot. Instead of grey and negative sign. So im positive to e-v22 , e-v32 , E-cts10880
> I searched all three and they are listed as downstream in blue not grey negative.



*patience* is the key word here 
you just have to wait few more weeks 
in the end you will have your confirmed haplogroup :Wink:  
in the meantime you can *put* your *111 str markers* 
that you already have in nevgen predictor 
https://www.nevgen.org/
that can give you _generally speaking the direction on which specific branch downstram of e-m35
you belong to_ 
but you will have to wait for the big-y final results for you terminal snp
last thing afcorse you should join the e3b project  :Cool V: 
https://www.familytreedna.com/groups...out/background

----------


## Masta305

Confirmed, E-Y143811

----------


## kingjohn

> Confirmed, E-Y143811


fascinating so you are indeed e-m34  :Wink: 
even e-m84 
and also under *e-y5435* 
big chances some time in history your 
ancestors arrived from arabia to eritrea 
cool results :Cool V: 
congratulation  :Wink: 
https://www.yfull.com/tree/E-Y143811/


p.s
while indeed most branches inside e-y5435: look arabian, levantine , and mesopotamian in geographical distribution 
important to mention that there is also  *a very european branch inside e-y5435 
that looks mainly like a slavic one* 
https://www.yfull.com/tree/E-Y129270/

----------


## Masta305

Big y700 not finished , reason I got confirmed haplogroup is because I ordered snp .
I only got this confirmed because I ordered SNP from my branch. 
B405	Completed 1341	
V68	Completed 1342	
Y6923	Completed 1342	
Z827	Completed 1342
PANEL 6 (112 - 561) 
Awaiting Lab Results
PANEL 7 (561+) 
Awaiting Lab Results


So this my get more down the branch or change once y700 STR is Completed ... I guess.

----------


## kingjohn

> Big y700 not finished , reason I got confirmed haplogroup is because I ordered snp .
> I only got this confirmed because I ordered SNP from my branch. 
> B405 Completed 1341 
> V68 Completed 1342 
> Y6923 Completed 1342 
> Z827 Completed 1342
> PANEL 6 (112 - 561) 
> Awaiting Lab Results
> PANEL 7 (561+) 
> ...


ok so you should wait for final results 
anyway very cool results :)
later on you should have a bam file from ftdna it cost money 
to download it

https://dnaandfamilytreeresearch.blo...big-y-700.html

but than you can upload the bam file to yfull 
https://www.yfull.com/

p.s
you can also download a ftdna vcf file of the bam when your results 
are finished 
that doesn't cost and yfull except an upload of this vcf file for some money

----------


## Masta305

From e-35 I branch off from E-Z827

Where as e-y5435 they are e-35 > e-v68

I'm e-m35 > E-Z827

----------


## Masta305

Ok I will definitely do that.. thanks for your help and support. Appreciate it

----------


## kingjohn

> From e-35 I branch off from E-Z827
> Where as e-y5435 they are e-35 > e-v68
> I'm e-m35 > E-Z827


no e-y5435 is a descendnet of e-z827 
https://www.yfull.com/tree/E-Y5435/
e-z827 is the common ancestor of e-z830 and e-L19
in other words you and me are more closer to e-m81 ( e-L19 downstram) than to e-m78 
which is a descendents from e-v68

----------


## Masta305

Yes you are right, I had a second look at it. I confused it with e-by5435.

----------


## kingjohn

> Yes you are right, I had a second look at it. I confused it with e-by5435.
> *What's your haplogroup snp*




https://www.yfull.com/tree/E-FGC7391/


this is a rare mizrahi branch 
my direct paternal line was a mizrahi jew from damascus syria

----------


## Masta305

That's pretty cool. I'm gonna research that line.

My big y700 is complete. My Y haplogroup is the same 

E-Y143811 

And I match with a person who is from a similar tribe called asawerta who are related to my saho tribe

----------


## kingjohn

> That's pretty cool. I'm gonna research that line.
> My big y700 is complete. My Y haplogroup is the same 
> E-Y143811 
> And I match with a person who is from a similar tribe called asawerta who are related to my saho tribe


Great
Now you should upload your vcf file or bam 
File from ftdna to yfull
Would be interesting to see your tmrca with those saudis 

P.s
I still think it is an option there was some back migration from arabia that brought not only j1 to east africa but also some branches of e1b1b1

----------


## Masta305

Yea I believe that too.m it's back migration.. some recent around 1k years ago some over 3k years .

----------


## Masta305

I uploaded my 23andme dna to gedmatch , kit DR1722769

Used archaic dna matches. I share some dna 
with ancient Ireland, Ballynahatty, 3.2ky cal BCE at 4 cm upper segment. 

Can someone run a gedmatch on my kit tell me their opinion using archaic dna analyser

----------

